# emerge problems - invalid disk full messages

## Xamindar

I'm trying to update my system but keep having issues. Some packages will sit there spaming messages like "Cannot open: No such file or directory" and I have to kill emerge and start over and I end up getting errors like the following. I cleared out /var/tmp but it still happens.

My drive has 124G free so there is no way it could be full. Any ideas? Is my ext4 corrupted? 

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 378) dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r6

 * perl-5.8.8.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking perl-5.8.8.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r6/work

tar: perl-5.8.8/t/uni/sprintf.t: Cannot open: No space left on device

tar: perl-5.8.8/t/uni/title.t: Cannot open: No space left on device

tar: perl-5.8.8/t/uni/tr_7jis.t: Cannot open: No space left on device

tar: perl-5.8.8/t/uni/tr_eucjp.t: Cannot open: No space left on device

tar: perl-5.8.8/t/uni/tr_sjis.t: Cannot open: No space left on device

tar: perl-5.8.8/t/uni/tr_utf8.t: Cannot open: No space left on device

tar: perl-5.8.8/t/uni/upper.t: Cannot open: No space left on device

tar: perl-5.8.8/t/uni/write.t: Cannot open: No space left on device

tar: perl-5.8.8/t/win32: Cannot mkdir: No space left on device

tar: perl-5.8.8/t/win32/getosversion.t: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: perl-5.8.8/t/win32/longpath.t: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: perl-5.8.8/t/win32/system.t: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: perl-5.8.8/t/win32/system_tests: Cannot open: No such file or directory

```

The folowing is what it reported on a resume and just bombed out.

```

ile "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 16305, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 15200, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge()

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 10891, in merge

    rval = self._merge()

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 11192, in _merge

    self._main_loop()

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 11320, in _main_loop

    while self._schedule():

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 9599, in _schedule

    return self._schedule_tasks()

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 11351, in _schedule_tasks

    if q.schedule():

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 9468, in schedule

    task.start()

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 1860, in start

    self._start()

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 4021, in _start

    self._start_task(build, self._default_final_exit)

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 2178, in _start_task

    task.start()

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 1860, in start

    self._start()

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 2782, in _start

    self._prefetch_exit(prefetcher)

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 2806, in _prefetch_exit

    self._start_task(fetcher, self._fetch_exit)

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 2178, in _start_task

    task.start()

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 1860, in start

    self._start()

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 2573, in _start

    self._build_dir.lock()

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 2693, in lock

    mode=070, mask=0)

  File "//usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/util.py", line 1029, in ensure_dirs

    os.makedirs(dir_path)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.5/os.py", line 171, in makedirs

    mkdir(name, mode)

OSError: [Errno 28] No space left on device: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs'

```

----------

## krinn

df -i ?

----------

## Xamindar

 *krinn wrote:*   

> df -i ?

 

Good idea, I'll post it as soon as I get back to that computer. But why would the amount of inodes be different than on ext3? And why or how in the world would they even run out? There should be enough to last - unless maybe I was running some huge database system which I'm not.

----------

## Xamindar

```

xamindar@Whiterabbit ~ $ df -i

Filesystem            Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% Mounted on

rootfs               20496384  826247 19670137    5% /

/dev/root            20496384  826247 19670137    5% /

rc-svcdir             257219      94  257125    1% /lib64/rc/init.d

udev                  257219    1904  255315    1% /dev

shm                   257219       1  257218    1% /dev/shm

cachedir             20496384  826247 19670137    5% /lib64/splash/cache

/dev/mmcblk0p1             0       0       0    -  /media/disk-2

/dev/sr0                   0       0       0    -  /media/ALICE00B

```

----------

## energyman76b

just use a filesystem that is not broken by design.

----------

## joe_piskor

Are you mounting a partition/share at that point? If a mount failed, you may have written data to the mount point's real filesystem; a later, successful mount would mask the contents on the underlying filesystem. If this is the case, unmount the whatever at that mountpoint, and see if that directory is empty or not...

----------

